# What color would you consider Chex?



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

I've always wondered what color exactly Chex is. When I got him as a yearling he was a pretty pale palomino. Over the years he has changed from a very metallic golden palomino with silver hair in his mane and tail, to a very dark chocolate palomino with dapples and black zebra/dun marks up his leg with sliver mane and tail. His mom was a burnt orange palomino with a silver mane and tail and his dad was red dun. I'm just stumped with his color. The vets called him a palomino dun, dunalino, and I've been told he's a smutty palomino..
I'm trying to figure out how to put a picture link on here ...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

To link a picture, but the URL with







at the end. I tried to look in your barn, but that picture wasn't helpful much.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Does he have a dorsal stripe?


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

Here's one picture of him in the fall.








Sometimes it looks like he has a dorsal stripe, but I don't think its a permanent one. I'll try to get pictures of everytime he changes color.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Does the dorsal stripe look like it was drawn on with a thick marker? Or just kind of fading out on the sides?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I peeked at a color calculator and I'd say he is either a sooty palomino or a Dunalino.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Right now, I say sooty palomino, because I can't see any zebra barring, but there's also shadows on his legs and they're dark anyway. If his dorsal stripe doesn't look like it was drawn on with a thick marker, he's a sooty palomino.


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

Depending on how dark his coat is, his dorsal stripe gets darker and thicker. He always seem to have one but its pretty light.


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

Here's some more pictures of him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would definitely call him a sooty palomino. His dorsal stripe isn't prominent enough for him to be consider a dunalino, it is likely just countershading due to his sooty coloring. I also believe that the 'leg barring' is just heavy dappling. He's gorgeous.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Totally sooty palomino.


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! I have always wondered if he was something other than just a palomino. I love his color changes  Makes him special.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Agreed, a very sooty palomino, and not dun. Lovely coloring!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Yup, Palomino... he looks a lot like mine does (in the spring)... my guy starts every year off really dark (even gets a dorsal stripe, leg barring and a face mask) but by mid summer he's a bright gold with dapples. (We know he can't be dun... his breed doesn't carry it). It's amazing how tricky color can "look".


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I definitely agree with everyone else on the sooty palomino. By the way, what breed is he?? He's beautiful!


----------

